# Hatching eggs... For sale but also need advice on shipping!



## GaChicken_Chick (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a doz of eggs for sale if anyone is interested. I forgot to mark the ones from the 16th, so those are guesses on what they are but there's only 3 choices. The known eggs are: 
2 pure black australorp, 3 pure golden laced Wyandotte, and 2 new Hampshire X GLW crossed eggs. The other 5 eggs are of those 3 possibilities. 

But I also wanted to see what yall have found to be the best way of shipping hatching eggs? I know that the better they're wrapped and padded the better the hatch rate is. Later once they are grown up I will have purebred lavender Orpington eggs available, as well as my australorps and wyandottes.


----------



## MuddyHillFarm (Sep 23, 2012)

It's not environmentally friendly but the soft egg crate foam - like the stuff used for stuffing a pillow - works great. We just put eggs in this evening - Speckled Sussex and Wheaten Ameraucana


----------



## mstricer (Oct 18, 2012)

I use pipe insulation foam, on each egg, bubble wrap on top and bottom, bubble wrap on all sides of the box, shredded newspaper for filler.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick (Jan 17, 2013)

Hmmmm..... and how about the prices of shipping? Usually whats the ballpark range for priority mail per lb?


----------



## MuddyHillFarm (Sep 23, 2012)

You can go here to get USPS rates after you weight the package http://postcalc.usps.com/


----------

